# Template for Cost Estimate for New House



## jamurray49 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi! Newbie here... We are looking to be our own general contractor and build our own house. Would someone have a very easy template for all the trades that we will need - site services, landscaping, formwork, etc. etc.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

